
Hollywood’s New Golden Age - ascertain
https://www.topic.com/hollywood-s-new-golden-age
======
creep
This was very cool. I'm only 23, but I'm always thinking about the future,
always planning for when I get old. I definitely don't ever see myself
"retiring"\-- and I mean that: I will never not be interested in what I'm
interested in now. If I stop working formally I will start to work informally,
and I never want to be cordoned off into an "island for seniors".

Whenever I think about growing old I also think about the statement "living
while you're young". That statement is a little weird to me. There are people
in society who lead unsatisfying lives when they're young so that they can
have what they want now when they're older. Then there are those who are
against the sentiment and choose to do everything while they're young, waiting
to figure out the rest later. There's a balance to strike there and I'm
looking for it. I don't want to restrict myself now while I'm full of energy
and hope and potential, but I also don't want to blow my paycheque on some
novelty toy, or even on trips around the world and possibly cripple myself for
the future. I don't want to get into a crazy skydiving accident and
permanently damage my body.

Anyways, that was a really very interesting article. I learned a lot.

~~~
qubax
> This was very cool. I'm only 23, but I'm always thinking about the future,
> always planning for when I get old.

Okay.

> I definitely don't ever see myself "retiring"\-- and I mean that: I will
> never not be interested in what I'm interested in now.

Okay.

We were all 23 once too. We all took philosophy or literature class and
thought we figured it out too. Just a word of advice, people change, life
change, society changes and even you change. Ah to be young again...

~~~
creep
Do you think that because I'm young I haven't experienced significant or
profound change? My opinions don't come from a philosophy class. That's a bit
naive of you.

I "get" it. There's so much more left for me to experience. But you and I both
stand from our positions and project these positions onto the future,
inaccurately.

You can't say shit until you're dead, but there's no point in stifling your
predictions until then ('cause you'll be dead).

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
> But you and I both stand from our positions and project these positions onto
> the future, inaccurately.

The difference being that the one further ahead can look back at what happened
to them and understand the shifts. You're only trying to project forward. This
is one of those "speaking from experience" deals.

------
mdex
This makes sense because 90 year olds are just about the only demographic
still buying cableTV.

~~~
dang
Please don't post dismissive swipes to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

